# loobylou713 quitting smoking diary



## loobylou713 (May 8, 2005)

Day 1

 Well I forgot to put my patch on last night so woke up wanting my usual morning *** i would of done anything to have one but dh finished them off last night so there was non in the house.

At least today I was at work so that helped a bit not a lot though. Rang dh when I got back and asked him hows he going with it and he said fine and he's not using a patch and smoked twice as much as me. Mind you he didn't have to wake up until 11am so hes only been going 3 and half hours.

Think i am going to raid the quality street in a mo. Well this is all going to be worth it at least when we go to our prep course we can say we no longer smoke.

Will update again before i go to bed and let you know if i went to the shop lol.

think i will leave a list of what i have eat through out the day as well so i can check if i am getting better.

11am tuna salad sandwich
2.30 10 quality street sweets
4pm frozen steam fresh salmon and veg thing
5.45pm a small bowl of alpen
21.00 ham and tom sandwich no butter 
bag of crisps 
3 more qualility street sweets.

wonder how many calories that lot is well i have managed to do a whole day of no **** rang the nhs quit line and going to see them tomorrow they supply patches on perscription so going to save me even more money. Bed time for me now a whole 24hours without one.


Day 2

Well today as not been as bad as yesterday. I did put a stronger patch on and i went to bed in my other one from yesterday.
Had a bad cravings and also a watery mouth. Actually went in to my hand bag to get one out and thought whoops i don't smoke good job really i never had any in there.

Things i have eat today so far

8.45am    A tub of oat so simple from mcdonalds

12pm   A wouthern fried chicken wrap and a bar of galaxy

5.15pm a bag of mini cheddars.

Must try and stay off the quality street today

8pm chicken tika masala.

went to group for stop smoking got some patches


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi Lou
Hope you are getting through the day without too many quality streets!I'm sure your DH is finding it hard to but trying to stay strong so you don't both cave in - we've been there with that one!

Have you tried the NHS stop smoking thing?  There seems to be a lot of help about for people wanting to quit, may be a good source of support and advice?

Buy a bag of grapes or munch on carrot sticks or even sugar free mints whenever you fancy a smoke.

You're doing well.
Love
OT x


----------



## maisiek (Apr 25, 2005)

Hi Lou,

Just wanted to say well done so far.  I gave up a year ago and found it really hard - so just wanted to sympathise.  If it wasn't for the IF issue I probably wouldn't have had the incentive to of given up (unless pregnant: ha , ha like that was ever going to happen!!).  Anyway just wanted to suggest something that might help.  I bought a copy of the P McKenna giving up smoking DVD.  It really helped me.  Not sure if you are into this type of thing and it is a bit of a commitment: you have to watch it everyday for about 2 weeks I think.  It claims to help reprogramme your mind/pattern of thinking about it etc!  But it seemed to help my willpower.  

Did put weight on though!!!!  Still carrying some extra now, but am determined to kick that one this year!! Oh joy: exercise as well!!!!!

Anyway, good luck with it all,
love Maisie xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

well done on day 1 

this might be a bit of a wacky idea but i heard someone who tried this and it worked 

buy a bag of lemons and keep them by your side with a sharp knife
everytime you think 'i need a ***', bite/suck on a wedge of lemon
after a few days your brain starts to link the ' i want a ***' craving with 'ugh sour lemons' and it puts you off..something to do with re-programming your brain 
might be worth a try for the cost of a bag of lemons 

kj x


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Well done on getting this far Loubylou, I wish I could say my diet is going so well!
It will be so worth it, just think of all the brownie points you'll get from your SW!
Love Viva
XXX


----------



## loobylou713 (May 8, 2005)

think i might try the lemons


----------



## GuitarAngel1979 (Sep 8, 2005)

SO FAR SO GOOD!!!! Keep it up!!!!!


----------



## loobylou713 (May 8, 2005)

Day 3

Well today as been good so far had the odd bad craving but nothing i couldn't handle. Dh says hes got the nicotine men dancing in his head but i can't believe hes done 3 days so far most he's ever managed.

I still keep getting a watery mouth with a metal taste but if that is all i get then thats not too bad.

Well i am managing not to eat the house out of food.


11.50 am  a bacon and chicken sandwich yuk it was foul so eat the inside bit and threw all the rest

a bag of mini cheddars and a cadburys dairy milk bar take note only the small one not the family size one.

7.15pm  4 quality street.

about 9pm i am lamb chops mash and veg yum yum.

To be honest if these 3 days are supposed to be the worst then i think i can do this.


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Well done think you are doing a good job  

When I gave up, I found sipping really cold water when I got the urge to have a ciggie, it really helped me 

Good Luck, keep going you can do this !!

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Of course you can do this your doing really well and she should take one day at a time and think how well you've done for that day, keep it up


----------



## loobylou713 (May 8, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for their words of encouragment they are really helping.


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Well Done!  
You are doing really well, congrats to DH as well.  
Love
OT x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Well done Loobylou you are doing fab, i found once i got the first week out of the way it got much easier 

pam xx


----------



## loobylou713 (May 8, 2005)

day 4

well i was at work again today so that took my mind off it. Think today was about the same as yesterday.

Dh said he still feels as bad as day 1 so glad i don't. Went to the pub tonight and had a meal 2 things in one go that go with a ciggie i didn't crave until i got out which wasn't bad at all.

Well let me list what i have had to eat today.

9.30 sausage and tom sandwich

11.00 a dark choc kitkat

3ish nicked a couple of chips off s/d

18.45 went to the pub for tea had a chicken tikka masala with rice and then spotty dick and custard yumyum.

I am finding it harder in the house if anywhere and dh said the same maybe it cos i smoked more in the evening when i got home from work.


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

I think you're doing really well.  I'm not a smoker myself, mine's the battle of the bulge, but I know it's not easy to give up the weed as I've watched my parents and my friends do it.  Reading about you makes me realise that I owe it to my kids to try and get rid of my bad habits (too much food, not enough excercise).

I've heard of the lemons thing too, I think it may even have been one of those Paul McKenna tips, it sounds like a good one that I ought to try to help cure my chocolate addiction.

As an extra incentive have you thought about putting the money that you would normally spend on the **** into a jar towards a treat.  Cigarettes are so expensive these days (I'm old enough to remember when they were 50p a pack  ) it won't take you long see the financial benefits of quitting.

Keep up the good work.

Cindy


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Good luck Lou

Sounds like you are doing well so far.

Karen x


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Deb P's other half here!!!

You are doing really well keep it up, the only problem i have had when giving up is eating the wrong things.

I had to start eating fruit and drinking lots of water, that helped me fill up abit.
I was 40 **** a day, and i have not smoked for nearly 3 years.

Just keep going and keep yourself busy, lots of house work and get on the compuer to keep yourself occupied, thats what worked for me.

Regards Jon


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi Lou

keep going hun you are doing great - i gave up five years ago and i told myself i had 12 weeks to do whatever i needed to stay off the **** - i put over a stone on but i did not care - and sucked lollypops and ate the paper off them too!
the people at work used to laugh at me - at the time i worked as a buyer and even took lollies into meetings with suppliers 

good luck 
LB
X


----------



## loobylou713 (May 8, 2005)

good grief what as happened to the time well i forgot to update so here goes

Day 4 saturday

Got up went to work didn't even think of a *** all day. I did buy some sweets today but apart from that think my over eating as stopped. Went to the pub for tea we sat in the non smoking part even dh said it wasnt bad not having one.

Day 5 sunday

Well i didn't get up until 10am so much for having disturbed sleep well i am not getting that. I spring cleaned the house wipe skirting boards and stuff for a 4 hours. Had a nice bath got ready and went out for dinner yumyum.
We went for dinner at the local pub and wow it didn't bother me at all so proud of myself. All we got that was different was stinging eyes from the smoke. going to be one of those people who cough when a bit of smoke waffs there way. By the way i do cook sometimes lol.

Day 6 Well got up fed dog and stuff i didn't even think of a ***. to be honest i didn't have one craving at all today wow this is getting easier by the day. Dh said he still could have one but it's not half as bad as day 1.2.3

Day 7 Went to work as usual didn't have a craving again think if i carry on this way i should be ok. I was in a queue at this post office this afternoon and i could smell this bloke and he smelt of **** first time i have smelt that either he was a heavy smoker or my nose is starting to work ( cough cough) lol.
Oh dh said i must say i was a miserable so and so to him which is nothing unusal lol he deserves it sometimes.


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Well Done Lou!
Sounds as though you are doing great.  I hate the smell of smoke/**** and when I gave up smoking it just got worse.
Keep going and be proud!
Love
OT x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

you are doing really well Lou  keep up the good work   

pam xx


----------



## loobylou713 (May 8, 2005)

Day 8 we have got through another day only had a couple of cravings again. Went on our first day prep course which we found very interesting.

Oh guess what we went to the pub again for our tea we must stop this as we are supposed to be saving money not spending it lol might it is so nice someone else cooking for me. Well tomorrow we have another day at prep so far so good. Dh thinks we should really go for 2 girls under 5 if possible we will go higher if there was a younger brother with the two girls. wow i can't believe if all goes right we could be a mummy and daddy.


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi Lou
Well done.  I do think you are very brave going to the pub for dinner while giving up smoking!  That was the one place we avoided at first and now I hate coming out of pubs smelling like an ashtray.

Good to hear your prep course is going well, is it all consecutive days or are they spread out a bit?  We start ours tomorrow but its every Friday for the next 4 weeks.

love
OT x


----------



## loobylou713 (May 8, 2005)

Hiya Oldtimer

Thanks for the support you are giving me.

Well our prep course is over 2 weeks today and tomorrow and next thurs and fri. I did find it a long day but we did manage to cover a lot which is good. Apart from the numb bum. How did you find your course?


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi Lou
Glad you are enjoying your course.  Must be part of it, hard chairs and numb bums!  We had our first day today and it was really good, covered alot of ground on attachment and various other bits and heard from a couple of Adoptive Parents.  The group comprises of 7 couples, some with birth children but many without, all seem very nice.  There were a couple of blokes smoking but our LA have said they won't place really young children with smokers.  We had a cooked meal as well so no cooking tonight!

Hope you enjoyed your second day, we have to wait now til next Friday.

I know how hard it is to give up smoking and like most things unless you've been through it you never know just how hard it can be.  Think you are doing really well at a very important and difficult time.
Love
OT x


----------



## loobylou713 (May 8, 2005)

Well now it is day 12 and we both haven't had one still. We both have just said at the same time could really just have one now. Not going to of course.

We went to our prep course on Thurs and Fri it was really interesting. We are going again next week as well for two days.

Looking forward to starting the home study visits

We have been talking and we think we would be better applying for 2 girls between 0-5 as dh as a daughter of 11 .

So everything is looking good so far.


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

You are both doing so well and I hope you continue to, there is no reason why you shouldn't stay smoke free now.

It must be hard to give up smoking, I have never smoked so don't know BUT the decision you have made is a courageous one and one you should be applauded for it, keep it up!

Great to here your journey on the adoption route is progressing well, once home study starts the time will fly and then it will be panel and then the dreaded wait.

Nice to see you've talked about the kind of placement you'd like, 2 girls.(pink in your house from now on then)

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

Looby - you are doing so well and you sound determined which is so important . Willpower is 95% of the battle and you have a fantastic reason to stop ! I gave up 3 years ago this month and to be honest i could still fancy a ciggie but i know i would cough up my guts and hate the taste and smell - as i said its a mental battkle   good luck and glad you're enjoying your prep course - ours is next week  
caseyx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Keep up the good work Lou   you are doing soooooooo well

pam xx


----------



## loobylou713 (May 8, 2005)

Day 21

Still not had one and neither as dh. I did have a mad fit on sunday but apart from that i have been coping quite well.

We have now finished our prep course and now waiting to be allocated a social worker.

Really can't wait now to get the home visits done.

My eating as slowed down a bit which is a good thing because i put 4lb on.

sorry for not updating early but the winds on Thurs bought a tree down outside and took our phone lines with it.


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

That's great, you guys have done really well! If 4lbs in weight gain is the cost I'm sure it's worth it! I'm also sure that I would have put on more than that...I never need much of an excuse to eat!
Viva
XXX


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Well done to you both!  You really have done so well and 4lbs isn't too bad.  

Hope you hear from SW soon and can get going on the HV.
Love
OT x


----------



## loobylou713 (May 8, 2005)

well we have done it this morning was a whole month of not having a ciggie. We can't believe that we have done it. Not sure i feel any better in myself yet though but it is bound to take a while after smoking for 26 years.

DH is doing well not had one either. We are looking forward to having a social worker allocated to us so we can start our home studies. can't moan yet only been 2 weeks since we finished our prep course. They did say by July/Aug we should be ready for panel. I know you shouldn't wish your life away but only this year.

Well think i will only update once a week now unless i have a bad day and need a rant.

Good luck to everyone who's going through the process.


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

WELL DONE!!


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

How's it going loobylou713?


----------



## loobylou713 (May 8, 2005)

I really can't believe i have gone this far without having one. Dh as really suprised me as well. My bad day seems to be a sunday don't ask me why i don't know. I am now on the lowest patches and only got 1 week left on them. A couple of times i have forgotten to put one on for work and panick struck me. But i didn't crave at all think it must be just in my head now. When this 8 week course is finished going to need to stick a normal plaster on my arm lol. Well it is 7 weeks and 2 days since i last had a ciggie. My eating as calmed down a lot. Still eat my choc but thats nothing new.

If anyone reads this and thinks she makes it sound so easy that is because i think i really have something to do this for that as helped. All I think of is my little ones I want. I have wanted nothing more and the thought of a *** or a child is an easy decision.

Thanks to everyone for their support it really does help.

Lou
xx


----------



## Mum to a gorgeous cherub (Jan 3, 2004)

Lou

Fandabydozy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You are doing great. 

Keep it up xxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Well done Lou you are doing great  

pam xx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Lou

You are doing fantastic!

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

HI Lou
Well done you!  You are both doing so well, you should be very proud of yourselves.

I can relate to the reason for giving up and it is a good thing to keep you focused.

Do you have a SW yet?  We had a call today from a SW to say she had been assigned to us and we would get the letter confirming early next week.  Was surprised really at how quick its been sorted but pleased too.

Love
OT x


----------



## loobylou713 (May 8, 2005)

well i am coming up to about 8 weeks without one neither me or DH have had a *** or a drag of one. The last couple of days have been a tester for us because we gave up for the adoption and with that now might be happening we keep thinking mmmmmmmmmmm a *** would be so nice now. Anyway so far so good. Hopefully i will be here this time next week saying the same.


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

keep it up - its so worth it, ive not had a puff since August and feel so much better for it.  keep going hun xx


----------



## loobylou713 (May 8, 2005)

Another week gone by without a ***. Tell you what though i have so been tempted since Friday. Glad i didn't get too tempted. I can't say its getting easier in fact i think the last week or two seems to have been the worst in quite a few weeks.

Dh still hasn't had one thought he would of had one because of friday but he says even if we don't adopt now he's thinking of the money.

Well think i might start going to the gym again next week.


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

good on you both looby - why not put the money away and take your new family on holiday next year - oooh what a lovely thought 

LB
X


----------



## loobylou713 (May 8, 2005)

How come i have gone 8 weeks without one and today i would do anyting for one. Think i will have to raid the sweet shop.


----------



## loobylou713 (May 8, 2005)

By the way i had a drag of a *** yesterday. Made me dizzy and tasted nasty. But how come i thought that would be so easy to go back to. Thank god no withdrawals today.

I will not be trying it out again.


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

They taste disgusting don't they!  Makes you wonder how you ever smoked in the first place.
Stay strong, you are doing well and have had a lot to contend with lately.
Love
OT x


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

We all slip occasionally.  Like OT says you've not had it easy recently, stay strong.

love
Cindy


----------



## loobylou713 (May 8, 2005)

Well girls here's a reason to pack in smoking. I have still not had one since the day i packed in jan 3rd. Last night i got my first BFP in 12 years. Not saying it was packing in smoking that did it but god it feels good to say it must of helped.

Linda


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

OH MY GOD Linda what fantastic news congratulations on your BFP!!!

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Great news and ceretainly a very good reason to stay off the ciggies

Congratulations
Karen x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Linda congratulations hun and well done on kicking the habbit

pam xx


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

woo hoo!!!!! what fantastic news - well done you!!! No more **** now for sure!!!!!  really pleased for you. xxxxxx


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

well done thats fantastic news!!! thats a real inspiration to me to carry on as im on day 2 of no smoking...

congrats!!!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Congratulations


----------



## sundog (Jun 21, 2007)

Linda, 

I have just read your story from start to latest installment and just wanted to express how amazing it is - you must be absolutely bowled over by the wonderful news. Congratulations and all the very best. 

Wondering if you ever did get that social worker assigned and what you will do now re: adoption...

sundog
x


----------



## loobylou713 (May 8, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the congratulations.

Sundog. We told the social services that we was going to try for egg donor and they put our case on hold and said if it didn't work to come back to them after 6 months. Think it might be a little longer before we do. I would really still like to adopt but obviously i have to concentrate on my own pregnancy seems strange saying that.

Rachel you be good now if you can get through the first week it does get better i don't even think of having one now. I know it is hard i used the patches and i did find it helped. Dh is a sadist and didn't use anything.

You know you can do it.


----------

